# Finnish Championship 2014



## Ronxu (Sep 27, 2014)

Registration
Schedule
Such comp. Very excite. Wow.


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 27, 2014)

Much NR. Very record


----------



## Iggy (Sep 27, 2014)

tseitsei said:


> Much NR. Very record



Time for you to smash the BLD NRs


----------



## tseitsei (Sep 27, 2014)

Iggy said:


> Time for you to smash the BLD NRs



I should be able to get MBLD and 4BLD. Maybe 3BLD also...

But knowing me I'll probably just get nervous and DNF/be slow.

Also I'm quite sure that I can break NR mean in FMC. I should be able to get sub35 quite easily at least...


----------



## Username (Sep 28, 2014)

yay

i hope i dont fail


----------



## Randomno (Sep 28, 2014)

Username said:


> yay
> 
> i hope i dont fail



Yeah, that sounds like a pretty good plan.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 28, 2014)

Such opportunity
Much want
Flight search, vacation ask


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 28, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Such opportunity
> Much want
> Flight search, vacation ask



AVGJ?
At a Finnish comp?
Such wat.


----------



## Username (Sep 30, 2014)

ok so I'm going to try to film all my solves this time


----------



## Ronxu (Sep 30, 2014)

Very goals.
Event: single/avg
2x2: lol/sub-3
3x3: sub-10 pls pls pls/PB
4x4: PB/sub-50
5x5: sub-1:30/sub-1:40
6x6: meh/meh
7x7: meh/meh
OH: PB/PB
WF: PB/PB
FMC: 32ish/38ish
Pyra: meh/meh
Sqwan: PB/PB
Skewb: PB/sub-5.5
Clock: WR/sub-7


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> AVGJ?
> At a Finnish comp?
> Such wat.


Much Kayak.com, some cheaptickets.com. No cheaptickets, too far to kayak 
No come now, will come another day


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 12, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Much Kayak.com, some cheaptickets.com. No cheaptickets, too far to kayak
> No come now, will come another day



Such a shame.
Very dissappoint.
Maybe next year.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 12, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Such a shame.
> Very dissappoint.
> Maybe next year.


Tampere has airport? Much happiness.
But Helsinki bigger cheaper, so GO


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2014)

Less than a week! Hype!

Goals:

Win 3x3
One PB

I would like to 3x3 NR avg, but I won't set that as a goal


----------



## tseitsei (Oct 13, 2014)

okay Goals:

MBLD NR
FMC mean NR
4bld at least sub-5 maybe NR
3bld get a mean of 3 (maybe NR also  )
5bld get a success

don't really care about the rest...


----------



## Iggy (Oct 18, 2014)

4:33.54 4BLD NR by tseitsei


----------



## CyanSandwich (Oct 18, 2014)

Iggy said:


> 4:33.54 4BLD NR by tseitsei


That, and MBLD NR. Nice job!


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

Failed first 3x3 round due to pressure caused by a +2


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 19, 2014)

Janne BLD NR 36.99. Kim has it on cam.


----------



## Iggy (Oct 19, 2014)

Ronxu said:


> Janne BLD NR 36.99. Kim has it on cam.



Awesome!


----------



## Username (Oct 19, 2014)

I quit.


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 19, 2014)

Username said:


> I quit.



pls


----------

